# what the heck did this skull come from??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Found this wading the north shore of pickens, just sitting on the bottom. Looks crazy, anybody know what it came from?? It's about 6-7 inches long.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Teradactal damn that BP


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

No idea but now you got a pretty sweet mantle piece!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Teradactal damn that BP


Yep exactly what i was thinking


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I can get a couple G's for it on eBay lol, I hope somebody knows what it is, I have no idea how I would even find out.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Take it to UWF to the Marine Sciences Dept...or better yet, call and get an e-mail and send them the pics...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Mola mola?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I say it's a black drum or something in the drum family.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. It's the upper half of a King Mackerel. I caught a huge one last year and stripped the skull for a mantle piece...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nope. It's the upper half of a King Mackerel. I caught a huge one last year and stripped the skull for a mantle piece...


Id like to try that if I ever hook into a smoker. How do you go about stripping the skull?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Marmidor I think you're right, I found a few Google images that look similar so I'll go with black drum. Strange to have all the spikes on it, oh well, gonna look cool once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Id like to try that if I ever hook into a smoker. How do you go about stripping the skull?


I would say either boil the meat and pulla the meaft off or put it on an ant hill.but then again thats a not so educated guess.haha


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I googled some king mac skulls and they look a little different to me, got a pic of yours?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> I would say either boil the meat and pulla the meaft off or put it on an ant hill.but then again thats a not so educated guess.haha


Yeah Ive heard of putting it on an ant hill, but Ive heard there are better ways just cant remember..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sheepshead skull.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Prometheus


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Id like to try that if I ever hook into a smoker. How do you go about stripping the skull?


Let Chad do it. He is a forum member. Think he did a cuda for Clay Doh. 

http://www.ultimateskulls.com/


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Let Chad do it. He is a forum member. Think he did a cuda for Clay Doh.
> 
> http://www.ultimateskulls.com/


You don't happen to know how much that cost do you? I'm definitely going to keep it in mind for the future


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats a catfish skull


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

*Very Interesting*

Nice Hobby. kinda sick.. 
I like it though:thumbup:


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*bone prep*

So whats the bottom line , how do you prep it? I once heard you can dangle shark jaws on the bottom offshore and varmits pick it clean quick.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure Karon knows. Shoot her a PM with a link to the thread. Screen name Coraphena or something like that, I can't spell worth a crap.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Pierjunky2 said:


> Thats a catfish skull


I was gonna say Sail cat .


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Still tellin ya'll it's a King Mackerel... Spent many hours picking mine clean. Got a real good look at it. haha It's hard to see from my pic because there are so many pieces glued back on it that cover up what you se in the original poster's pics.

As for how I did it? Boil it off in stages. You dont want to boil it all off at once. It will all fall apart and you will NEVER figure out how it all fit together. There's probably 30-40 pieces on mine. I took pics as I cleaned it, so I could see where things went. Still took me a week to get it put back together. The upper jaw and the gill covers were the worst! After cleaned, keep rubbing it down with alcohol. The fish! Not the assembler...

When all of the "oil" is off the bones, then you can re-asseble and glue with superglue.
Cant say that I would do it again... Well maybe for a Tigerfish!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> I'm sure Karon knows. Shoot her a PM with a link to the thread. Screen name Coraphena or something like that, I can't spell worth a crap.


i sent her a message with the thread info, thanks!


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

i say sail cat


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's some pics of Black Drum.



























Here's yours for comparison.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, Karon sent me a very detailed email and explained what features on the skull tell her its from a....... Red Snapper! Since its endangered I'm gonna send it to a museum lol. Most likely a result of filleting at sea. Still a pretty cool looking piece.


----------

